# best sub £100 machine ?



## chopper007 (Jun 9, 2011)

hey guys, a girlfriend of mine.. just wasnt a little machine for her kitchen... any thoughts on a small cheap machine, and a place to buy from ?

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you can get your hands of a reconditioned Gaggia Cubika this is probably the best sub £100 machine I can think of.

It is adequate for a starter machine and produces decent espresso and has milk steaming capabilities

Place an ad in the Wanted section and also check with forum member gaggiamanualservice as I think he had some machines for sale recently too


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Does it have to be an espresso machine?

You can get great coffee with an Aeropress (around £25). It's not espresso, but it's pretty damned good. You can also get great coffee from a French Press (Cafetiere). Or even stove top machines (Bialetti Moka pots).

I don't reckon an under £100 espresso machine is ever going to make you great coffee (unless, as Glenn suggests, you can find a decent s/h Gaggia). And really you need a decent grinder to go with it (cheap grinders don't grind finely or precisely enough for espresso machines). And then you have to learn how to use it. Cheap machines tend not to have the pressure needed to force the water through the coffee nor are built solid enough to keep the temperarature stable. They seldom steam milk very well either. It's that combination of grind/pressure/temperature that espresso making is all about, and it's not trivial getting all that right in a home machine. Coffee pod systems attempt to simplify the process, but I've never been very impressed by them.


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

I agree with RoloD.

Yet, Chopper does specify a "machine".

In which case, keep an eye out for a second hand Gaggia. If possible, do make the effort to see it working "in the flesh" and be prepared to give it a good descaling. Reconditioned machines would remove the gamble effect.

If she wants espresso style coffee without the expense I would suggest a Moka pot and use any left over cash for a good manual burr grinder (don't be tempted to buy a cheap electric, they're not worth it).

Best of luck.


----------

